# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software) مساعدة :  مشكل network mep code 0 left في  blackberry curve 8520

## bugme

سلام عليكم هل من حل ل مشكل network mep code 0 left في  blackberry curve 8520
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## genius_eng91

ليس لها حل :Smile:

----------


## rachidgsm

chokran

----------


## trust

لدي نفس المشكل

----------


## kizaro

cable+dm3

----------


## broys

اخيرا هناك حل mep left 0 blackberry 9XXX 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
منقول للامانة

----------


## eysdovic

نفس المشكلة

----------


## zorkal1982

3andi hal inchaalah 
skype : tarik.unlock

----------


## mackvir

lhal howa microbox 0 mep left

----------


## محمدعبدالفتاح

كل شئ وله حل

----------

